# My nuts are hot



## solaryellow (Jun 22, 2012)

Smoked wasabi soy pecans and almonds.








Sweet and spicy pecans 







Sweet and spicy almonds 







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 22, 2012)

Those look great Joel


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

Look great! Got recipes/details?


----------



## java (Jun 22, 2012)

i would like a recipe also if you can spare it.nuts are my next thing to try.

your pics look great!


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 22, 2012)

I will post some recipes tomorrow or Sunday. Still at a catering job.

Here are finished pics of the nuts.













Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 22, 2012)

Here are some recipes and directions my internet friends.

For the wasabi soy:

2 TBS soy sauce

2 1/2 lbs almonds
3 TBS wasabi powder (the real stuff,  imitation wasabi will leave a bitter flavor)
1 TBS garlic powder
1 1/2 TSP onion powder
1 1/2 TSP kosher salt
1 TSP brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp garlic powder

Mix all of the dry ingredients and put into a shaker. Put your nuts into a bowl or pan and dump in the soy sauce. Mix up the nuts until they are completely coated in soy sauce. Shake on the dry ingredients heavily and mix into the nuts at the same time. Put on smoker at 225* stirring every half hour until all of the nuts are completely dry. Let sit until room temperature and then bag it up.

For the sweet and spicy, I modified Scarbelly's recipe at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smoked-nuts-by-scarbelly Here is my take on it.

2 TBS Warmed ho-maid Bacon Fat 
4 lbs nuts
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Sriracha
1 Tsp Chipotle Powder
1 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Tsp granulated garlic
1 1/2 Tsp Red Pepper Flakes
1/4 Cup Honey

I have a few differences in Gary's instructions because I wanted to adapt this so we could make these at festivals and events without needing anything besides the smoker. Here is what I did, combine all ingredients in a half steamer pan and place on the smoker. Stir every 15 minutes until the sugar has dissolved. Toss the nuts into the steamer pan and mix until all nuts are thoroughly coated. Place steamer pan into smoker and stir every 30 minutes until there is no more liquid in the bottom of the pan. Transfer to a mesh pan and stir every 30 minutes for 4 hours while applyting a pinch of kosher salt to the top of the nuts. Pull out and let sit until cooled to room temperature before bagging. Please note that these will set up like concrete when they hit room temp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow Joel, they look Awesome! Thanks for the recipes. Were the Sweet and Spicy smoked at 225*F as well?...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 23, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Wow Joel, they look Awesome! Thanks for the recipes. Were the Sweet and Spicy smoked at 225*F as well?...JJ



They were Jimmy. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 23, 2012)

........................... Thanks for the recipe Joel... Were your nuts as good as garys..............

Joe


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 23, 2012)

boykjo said:


> :eek: ........................... Thanks for the recipe Joel... Were your nuts as good as garys..............
> 
> Joe



lol 

Apples and oranges my friend. I still think Gary should have recorded that conversation and uploaded it to youtube. :biggrin:


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2012)

Great Job Joel!

We like 3-4 hours off smoke on the nuts

Last batch i had to finish in the oven

Set the temp to 350°, but some nuts burned

Should have set the temp to 250°

Todd


----------



## java (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for posting the recipes im going to give it a go.

i love the ho-maid bacon grease!!


----------



## smokin trees (Jun 23, 2012)

...they have a prescription for that.

joe


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 23, 2012)

java said:


> thanks for posting the recipes im going to give it a go.
> i love the ho-maid bacon grease!!



The bacon grease makes a subtle, but huge difference. I am not sure I would have figured that out without Gary's help.



smokin trees said:


> ...they have a prescription for that.
> 
> 
> 
> joe



Do tell.



TJohnson said:


> Great Job Joel!
> We like 3-4 hours off smoke on the nuts
> 
> Last batch i had to finish in the oven
> ...



Thanks Todd! 

Just out of curiosity, do you find that beyond 4 hours is too smokey?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Joel 

You would have figured it out on your own easily.I am trying to get by Costco to get some almonds and give the Wasabi one a run - I just did 2 jars of the chipotle ones to share here at the fair. Kathy brought a hot spot from work that is marginal at best so we do have some internet connection 

When I get back home tomorrow ( for a couple days ) I will look for a local Wasabi guy for you


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 23, 2012)

They look great!!


~Martin


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 23, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Joel
> You would have figured it out on your own easily.I am trying to get by Costco to get some almonds and give the Wasabi one a run - I just did 2 jars of the chipotle ones to share here at the fair. Kathy brought a hot spot from work that is marginal at best so we do have some internet connection
> 
> When I get back home tomorrow ( for a couple days ) I will look for a local Wasabi guy for you



Thanks Gary! I appreciate it.



DiggingDogFarm said:


> They look great!!
> 
> 
> ~Martin



Thanks Martin!


----------



## gayet thomas (Jul 26, 2012)

Smoked almonds are looking really very nice from the pics above, sweet and spicy almonds are looking beyond their expectations. I just want to taste them as i reach my home 2 days later.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2012)

[h1]My nuts are hot[/h1]
Joel, there is a thing called an "ice water sitz bath" that should remedy that problem......


----------

